# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Türk deyince ifrit olanlara

## bozok

Türk ismi taşıyıp Türk deyince ifrit olanlara bilgi!  

*Arslan BULUT 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 19/09/2007 



Araştırmacı Necati Güroğluğnun verdiği bilgiye göre, Oxford üniversitesi tarafından 1909ğda bastırılan, ancak sonradan unutturulmaya çalışılan, İngiliz dil bilgini W. Mc. Mordieğnin ğEnglish Idiomsğ kitabına göre diller, Hint Avrupa dilleri, Semitik diller ve Turan dilleri  olarak üç temel  gruba ayrılır. 

Kitapta, ğTuranianğ dil grubuna ait diller şöyle gösterilmektedir: ğScythian group, including Turkish, Hungarian, Finnish, Lappish, Mongolian; the Dravidian group, including Tamil, Telegu, Kanada and the languages of North-Eastern Asia; the Malaic or Malay-Polynesian or Oceainc group, including the dialects of Malaya, Java, Sumatra, etc; certain South African dialects; also Chinese, Siamese, Burmese, Tibetan; dialects of South America; and a dialect called Basque, spoken in parts of spain and France.ğ  

* * *

Görüldüğü gibi Türkiyeğde Atatürkğten sonra hiçbir dil tartışmasında gündeme getirilmeyen bu veriler, İngiliz bilim adamları tarafından, üstelik 20ğnci yüzyılın başından beri herkesin malumu bilgiler olarak kabul görmekte ve ortaya konulmaktaydı. 

Türk tarihi ve kültürü ile ilgili araştırmaların yukarıda belirtilen dilleri konuşan milletler üzerinden yapılması doğaldır. üünkü bu milletler akrabadır. 
Fakat bunu bir Türk olarak siz ortaya koyduğunuzda, bazı Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşları hırlamaya başlıyor!

Güncel olayları bahane ederek, birilerinin bütün dünyayı Türkleştirmek istediği gibi bir iddiada bulunabiliyorlar. Bu yaygara o kadar etkilidir ki, geçenlerde Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu ile Yeniçağ TVğde konuşurken onun bile bu psikolojik baskı altında kaldığını hissettim. 

Hocaya, Kırgız bilim adamı Prof. Dr. Amangeldi Abdülcabbaroviçğin araştırmasına dayanarak mübadelede Yunanistanğa gönderdiğimiz Ortodoks Karaman Türkleriğnin, Batı Hun İmparatorluğu yıkıldıktan sonra Bizans tarafından Anadoluğya yerleştirilen Türkler olduğunu, dolayısıyla bugünkü Yunanistan nüfusunun yarısının ırk olarak Türk olduğunu, Kafkaslarğdan yeni getirilen Rum göçmenlerin arasında Türkler çıktığını, Yunanlı bir gazetecinin bu durumu televizyonda ğdevlet elden gittiğ diye anlattığını söyledim. Hoca, ğKulaktan dolma bilgilerle herkesi Türk ilan etmemek lazımğ diye cevap verdi. 

Araştırmanın kaynağını veriyorum, bilimsel bir bakış açısını naklediyorum; Hoca yeni duyduğu için ğkulaktan dolmağ diyor. Zannediyor ki sadece kendi bildikleri bilimsel bilgidir! 

* * *


Fin-Ogur kavimlerinin Türklerle akraba olduğunu bütün Türkologlar bilir. Bunda yeni bir şey yoktur. Macarların da adı hala Hunğdur. Fin ve Macar Türkologlar bu gerçekleri bilir. Türk Dünyası kurultaylarında Fin-Ogur teşkilatları de temsil edilir. Hatta son olarak Makedonyağda yapılan 13. Türk Dünyası Gençlik Kurultayığna Fin-Ogur teşkilatı adına katılan Dünya Fin-Ogur Teşkilatı Mafunğun ikinci başkanı Vadim Danilov, ğKurultay, bizim için Türk Dünyasığnın öbür halkları ile önemli bir birleşme zeminidir. Dilde fikirde işte birlik anlayışını biz de benimsiyoruz. Büyük bir geleceğimiz olacakğ demişti. Fin-Ogur kavimleri, Ural-Altay ailesi içinde yer alıyor. Finler, Udmurtlar, Marieller, Mordovalılar, Estonya, Letonya ve Litvanyağda kaybolmuş bir kavim olan Laplar, Fin-Ogur kavimlerindendir. 

şimdi bu bilimsel verileri, ortaya koyduğumuz zaman, birileri ifrit kesiliyor. Bunların damarlarına Türk nefretini kim aşıladı bilmiyorum! üstelik utanmadan Türk ismi taşıyorlar.*

----------

